# CANEX use on course [Merged]



## mike12255 (29 Sep 2014)

Ive read a lot of different replies on the forums to this question. Some saying you have no access whats so ever to the Canex until week 5 then I've read others saying you will be brought up to purchase items you need for basic before week five.

My question is clear cut and I just need one reply to hopefully make this more simple for anyone that has this question in the future.

Will I be brought up to the Canex with my platoon to purchase any additional items I need before week five?


----------



## chimo2u (29 Sep 2014)

Hi 
My son is heading to BMQ Oct 20 .... In his joining instructions where it says what to bring, there is a part that states the candidate will purchase the following items at the Canex once in St Jean/ and it lists such items....
I take it that they expect you to buy those items at the canex as per the written joining instruction. I will not be sending him with the items specified to buy at the canex, I am sure he won't be the only one on his course requiring the trip to the canex  I remember when I went through St. Jean in 2007, during our first week when we where being processed, they took us to the cannex and assembly line style, cart in hand, made sure we each got everything we needed. It was fast and proficcient. You will most likely do the same thing. I wouldn't  worry about it


----------



## DAA (29 Sep 2014)

mike12255 said:
			
		

> Ive read a lot of different replies on the forums to this question. Some saying you have no access whats so ever to the Canex until week 5 then I've read others saying you will be brought up to purchase items you need for basic before week five.
> My question is clear cut and I just need one reply to hopefully make this more simple for anyone that has this question in the future.
> Will I be brought up to the Canex with my platoon to purchase any additional items I need before week five?



chimo2u is on the mark.  If the Joining Instructions indicate that the item is to be purchased at the Canex, then the course staff will take you there as a group and before week 5.


----------



## mike12255 (29 Sep 2014)

Thank you both for the reply,

This is what I assumed would happen and was going to plan for, some posts can just be misleading.


----------



## kratz (29 Sep 2014)

There is nothing misleading in posts.

On your BMQ, you DO NOT have access anywhere without permission, including the Canex.
It is true, after week 5, when you are granted leave, you may chose to go to the Canes.
As for being brought anywhere while on course time, you will visit many key support areas, including the Canex as others have already posted.

Reading posts is as much about comprehension as interpretation.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (29 Sep 2014)

mike12255 said:
			
		

> Ive read a lot of different replies on the forums to this question. Some saying you have no access whats so ever to the Canex until week 5 then I've read others saying you will be brought up to purchase items you need for basic before week five.
> 
> My question is clear cut and I just need one reply to hopefully make this more simple for anyone that has this question in the future.
> 
> Will I be brought up to the Canex with my platoon to purchase any additional items I need before week five?



In my experience, access is solely up to your DS. As was mentioned, you will definitely go during your first couple of days/week. Subsequent trips are not a guarantee during Indoc.


----------



## mike12255 (29 Sep 2014)

kratz said:
			
		

> There is nothing misleading in posts.
> 
> On your BMQ, you DO NOT have access anywhere without permission, including the Canex.
> It is true, after week 5, when you are granted leave, you may chose to go to the Canes.
> ...



This sole sentence means you cannot tell anyone there is nothing misleading because you do not know what peoples interpretation of things are and you have high expectations if you expect a brand new recruit to have full comprehension to the military life and ways. I specifically said in the main posted I only needed one answer and I got it there was no need for you to comment on this post it was a short and precise thread easy to find information for everyone. Stay off my threads in the future and flame elsewhere please.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (30 Sep 2014)

Reel yourself in there, Sunshine.
Locked.


----------



## mike12255 (7 Oct 2014)

On one of the sheets I printed out of stuff to bring it lists boot bands and shoe polish, neither of these can be found at local stores (im kinda in the middle of nowhere) can both of these be purchased at the Canex or will I need them from day one - I dont even know what boot bands are haha.


----------



## LightFighter (7 Oct 2014)

Yes, both items are available at the Canex.

This is what boot bands look like.
http://www.semperfico.com/px/images/6198-Boot%20bands.jpg

They are used for blousing your pant legs over your combat boots.


----------



## mike12255 (7 Oct 2014)

Awesome, thanks for the info!


----------



## DAA (7 Oct 2014)

mike12255 said:
			
		

> On one of the sheets I printed out of stuff to bring it lists boot bands and shoe polish, neither of these can be found at local stores (im kinda in the middle of nowhere) can both of these be purchased at the Canex or will I need them from day one - I dont even know what boot bands are haha.



Both items are already listed on page 22 of the Joining Instructions and identified as items that "will be purchased at Canex exclusively".


----------



## mike12255 (7 Oct 2014)

Thanks, I have not received anything yet that I can look at in the mail, I'm assuming I will get it during the swear in, but I wanted to give myself more than ten days to make sure all my affairs are in order.


----------



## Alderson (10 Mar 2015)

This may seem like a rather stupid question (And I'm sure it is), but I'd rather be 100% certain about it.

On the information packet for St.Jean it says you should bring $150 cash for extra expenses at the Canex.

Does the Canex take Debit, more specifically, a TD Bank Debit Card?


----------



## ModlrMike (10 Mar 2015)

Bring your debit card AND your cash. You never know when the system will go down, or when you'll run into a cash only situation. Some places don't do debit for less than $10, although Canex is not one of them.


----------



## Alderson (10 Mar 2015)

Alright, thank you. I suppose around $200 cash should be okay?


----------



## dangerboy (10 Mar 2015)

Alderson said:
			
		

> Alright, thank you. I suppose around $200 cash should be okay?



If the instructions you got said bring $150 then $200 should be fine.


----------



## DAA (11 Mar 2015)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> If the instructions you got said bring $150 then $200 should be fine.



$5 bills are important!  You will need to "tip" the porters appropriately for handling your luggage once you get off the Bus in St Jean.


----------



## Flatliner (12 Mar 2015)

Some of the things you will do, especially in the first few weeks, you will need cash for because they don't take plastic. The canex accepts both but places like the barbers, which you go to every second week, only take cash. 

Bring both for sure. Cash, especially in smaller denominations are golden. Most of the vending machines will either eat up your $20's or give you significantly less back. Like the above poster said, $5 bills are great.


----------



## Pusser (13 Mar 2015)

DAA said:
			
		

> $5 bills are important!  You will need to "tip" the porters appropriately for handling your luggage once you get off the Bus in St Jean.



You're a bad man!  ;D


----------



## Alderson (13 Mar 2015)

Just going through my last measures of things before I fly out tomorrow afternoon.
I'm required either to bring or buy an alarm clock.
My question is - Do the Canex alarm clocks have radios built into them?


----------



## Treemoss (13 Mar 2015)

Nope! I bought my own but don't use the radio.. well.. "don't"


----------

